# Range rover sport owners TDV6 & TDV8



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi all just trying to get some advice really, I am considering replacing my BMW E60 530D M Sport for a MY09/10 RRS TDV6/TDV8, what kind of mpg are owners getting.

Vehicle will be mainly used for A roads with a few fortnightly motorway blasts.

Thanks 

Lee.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

From what i've heard mate its stupid MPG mate.


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

How stupid is stupid? I can live with 20ish for the TDV6 and 15ish for the TDV8, any owners like to input?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

your about right on those figures mate, 20 for tdv6 and 15-18 for tdv8.

you will get owners on saying I get 35-40+ but I've driven both and i don't do 56mph on the motorway, Those figures I've quoted above are realistic.

best way is just to see it as a small price to pay for a helluva lot more space and scope


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Alfa GTV said:


> How stupid is stupid? I can live with 20ish for the TDV6 and 15ish for the TDV8, any owners like to input?


ahh well in that case your fine lol :thumb:


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

My mate ad the tdv6 and got around about 23-25


----------



## RobP (Oct 1, 2006)

My Alive remapped TDV8 is showing an average 24 mpg at the moment and I can assure you I don't sit at 56mph!! I live next to the A2 so a mix of A roads, motorways and country lanes :driver:

The best I ever had was 29mpg average on a 460mile run from Kent to Scotland sitting at 75mph on cruise :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

TDV8 was used round town by the missus, school run etc in the traffic with a fortnightly 150mile motorway blast and the monthly average was a respectable 23 mpg


----------



## M.O.S (Dec 26, 2008)

If you can live with 15ish mpg, go for the petrol. Save a fortune buying it and they're much better to drive. Average driving from a Supercharged full size we had for the day was 17mpg. Thats driving it normally, not thrashing the pants off it, but equally not driving like a pensioner. Standard 4.4v8 petrol would probably manage 18mpg if our old 4.6 is anything to go by.

The difference in fuel cost between petrol and diesel at the pump too means a Supercharged isn't as stupid an idea.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

The Range Rover owners forum has lots of info .
http://www.rrsport.co.uk/forum/my-range-rover-sport-vf11.html


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

I've got the full-fat Range Rover TDV8 and it's averaged 27.1 over the last year or so. I was getting 21 towing a 1900kg caravan back in september, all down through France and back. Doing the motorway run to work (120 miles each way) I never go over 70 (no speeding on works time) and it gives about 31mpg. 

Before this I had a Disco with the TDV6 (2.7L) which was about the same mpg although the Disco is a tad heavier than the FFRR. The semi-skimmed Range Rover is only a Disco 3 with a different shape body. Both are built on the same T5 chassis with few mechanical differences.

The worst mpg I've managed was in the FFRR, driving very hard on the way back from Wales, mostly A roads and absolutely hooning it. She gave me 23mpg on that run. It's a big car and you can only keep your foot hard down for so long before you need to get rid of some of the speed. The TDV8 is a 290bhp / 650nm beast of a motor and it pulls like a train.

The 15's and 16's being quoted above are more like the supercharged petrol models TBH. Even my old (05 plate) Disco 3 V8 (4.4 Jag engine) used to average over 20.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Always go for the full fat RaRo, not just the Discovery 3 with a fancy frock on!


----------



## cts1975 (Feb 22, 2011)

I get about 26 from TDV6 auto disco 3 - stick it into manual on the motorway and the MPG improves - :driver:


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

Does the MPG matter if your a professional footballer?? :lol:


----------



## Over The Rainbow (Aug 30, 2011)

I owned a 08 tdv8 from new and can honestly say you'd struggle to get less than 17/18mpg even around town consistently. You'd have to be very heavy footed all the time ....in sport mode and not go on any kind of dual carriage way. I've driven the tdv6 for long periods of time aswell and can honestly say the tdv8 is better all round including mpg. Unless you sit at 56mph.

Hth.


----------



## M.O.S (Dec 26, 2008)

cts1975 said:


> I get about 26 from TDV6 auto disco 3 - stick it into manual on the motorway and the MPG improves - :driver:


Is this a common thing on autos as I've heard this before..


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

i drove r/rover sport 2.7 on 55 plate 25-29mpg clocked up nearly 110,000 b4 it went back to leasing company not a bad motor,but if you're looking at mpg on these motors don't buy one it's not for you mho.


----------



## M.O.S (Dec 26, 2008)

If you look outside the main dealers for parts, prices aren't too bad either... LR dealers seem even more keen to rip you off than BMW!


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

dew1911 said:


> Always go for the full fat RaRo, not just the Discovery 3 with a fancy frock on!





Reggie-Z4 said:


> Does the MPG matter if your a professional footballer?? :lol:


<yawn> 

As has been pointed out OP, pop over to www.rrsport.co.uk where you'll find a fair amount of info from SC, TDV8 and TDV6 owners, friendly bunch too :thumb:.

Not really relevant for you, but I've got an MY12 SDV6 RRS and with approaching 2,000 on the clock am averaging about 28mpg around town and 35mpg on a longer run. Its not all doom and gloom  :thumb:

I'd say that the numbers you've quoted above as acceptable will mean theres a slight upside should you decide to get one.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Reggie-Z4 said:


> Does the MPG matter if your a professional footballer?? :lol:


That is uncalled for....

... I mean they could be z list celebs, drug dealers, wannabe gangsters, rappers, daddies little girls (or boys)...... a whole range of CHAVS.....



:lol:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> That is uncalled for....
> 
> ... I mean they could be z list celebs, drug dealers, wannabe gangsters, rappers, daddies little girls (or boys)...... a whole range of CHAVS.....
> 
> ...


:spam:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Beancounter said:


> :spam:


sorry


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> sorry


Forgiven :lol:
.....and there was me resisting the 'gangsta' comments in your S8 thread  

Must dash, I've a busy day ahead, football training, then a spot of lunch with Daddy :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Beancounter said:


> Forgiven :lol:
> .....and there was me resisting the 'gangsta' comments in your S8 thread
> 
> Must dash, I've a busy day ahead, football training, then a spot of lunch with Daddy :lol:


Yeah, but you are a bigger man than me, I always go for the easy laugh...

Enjoy lunch! 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

just sold one, the misses was getting 20 ish around town in a 2.7 TDV6, are you looking at the facelift model with the 3.0 Diesel as its light years ahead both engine wise and inside. The pre facelift which I had is starting to look a little leggy now, one of the reasons for getting rid . But still a great day to day car.


----------

